# Carlsbad to Disneyland



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2006)

Is this drive too far to be practical for a Disneyland & Universal Studios trip?

With SCA traffic, I suspect it is...


----------



## RichM (Mar 9, 2006)

Depending on traffic... could be 60 to 90 minutes to Disneyland.  Add another 45 to 75 minutes to Universal Studios from Disneyland.

I do something similar to the Disneyland to Universal drive every day to work (near Anaheim to Pasadena).


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Amy (Mar 9, 2006)

RichM said:
			
		

> Add another 45 to 75 minutes to Universal Studios from Disneyland.
> 
> I do something similar to the Disneyland to Universal drive every day to work (near Anaheim to Pasadena).



It should take at least an hour to get from Disneyland to Universal Studios during a regular traffic day.  Unlike going to Pasadena, which does require going through the conjected downtown area as well, you also have to go north on the perpetually gridlocked 101 to reach Universal Studios (unless things have changed since our move from LA).  It always used to drive me nuts when I had to travel from downtown north on the 101 and how long it would take me to travel a short distance.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 9, 2006)

We stayed in Carlsbad (at GPP) and drove up to Disneyland a few times.  It seemed to take a little over an hour each time.  We were always there "off season" though...Christmas or February break.

I didn't realize that Universal was so far from Disneyland!! Wow...so if you're in Anaheim, it takes another hour to get to Universal?

Sharon


----------



## RichM (Mar 9, 2006)

Amy said:
			
		

> It should take at least an hour to get from Disneyland to Universal Studios during a regular traffic day.  Unlike going to Pasadena, which does require going through the conjected downtown area as well, you also have to go north on the perpetually gridlocked 101 to reach Universal Studios (unless things have changed since our move from LA).  It always used to drive me nuts when I had to travel from downtown north on the 101 and how long it would take me to travel a short distance.



I use the 57N to 210W most of the time in the morning, but I start at 6AM when traffic is not as heavy as later in the morning.. still takes me about an hour to go 40 miles, though.

To Uni Studios from D-Land, it might be better to take 57N to 210W to 134W, get off at Forest Lawn and take Barham over the hill to Cahuenga to the Uni Studios entrance.  You avoid downtown altogether.

I did field network service for a couple of years out of Pasadena and 210W to 134 to Barham to Highland was our standard method of getting to the Hollywood area where we had a few different clients.  It was much faster than going the 110 route through downtown.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Fisch (Mar 10, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Is this drive too far to be practical for a Disneyland & Universal Studios trip?
> 
> With SCA traffic, I suspect it is...



To answer your question: Not at all.  
Disney is only 60 miles from Carlsbad.  I go there once a month with my daughter, leaving from Escondido and it never takes more than 75 minutes.  Escondido is another 20 miles inland from Carlsbad.

I'm assuming you aren't planning on hitting both parks the same day?!
At night when you are finished at Mickey's House, head up to Universal area and get a hotel for a night. 
Disney is only 35 miles from Universal.  You won't have traffic if you head up after a day a Disney.

Do it enjoy!  You're on vacation.  Just plan your driving around rush hours!!

Al


----------



## RonaldCol (Mar 10, 2006)

We own Shell Peacock Suites in Anaheim. It's right next to Disneyland. Well, figuratively speaking.

From Anaheim it still takes about 45 minutes in good traffic, and about an hour in bad traffic, to get from Anaheim to Universal Studios. Universal is northwest of Disneyland.

The drive from Carlsbad itself into Los Angeles isn't bad, but once you get into the city boundaries of Los Angeles is where the slowdowns occur. We stayed at the resort around the Del Mar racetrack this past January and drove both north to LA, and south to San Diego. The trek to LA was fast driving, but covering the distance was the killer. It still took about an hour to get into the city, and then whatever we had to drive through to get to where we were headed. San Diego wasn't bad but it took about half an hour to 45 minutes to get into the downtown area.

Traffic in California is generally congested 24 hours a day.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice!  I got a GREAT deal on a hotel suite, so the exchange is off.  Thanks again!

For those who are interested -
I got a 2 room suite (2 queens in bdm. + living room with sofa-bed, microwave, and Refrig.) at the Doubletree Guest Suites Anaheim Resort/Convention Center (reopening in April under the Doubletree brand) 1 mile from Disneyland for $119 a night - in June, prepaid rate! 

http://doubletree.hilton.com/en/dt/...MEGVX411IYCSGBI1MVCQKIYFC5UUC?ctyhocn=SNADCDT


----------

